# New guy looking for first handgun. Overwhelming!



## runnerC2 (Mar 31, 2011)

New guy to this forum. I have experience with long guns and bows, and a little with pistols but I'm still an amateur. I want to buy my first pistol and am having trouble processing everything. I have searched this forum and have found a LOT of information so far. This will be my only pistol for awhile and will be used as a concealed carry gun as well as target shooting. Easily concealable but not too small to shoot comfortably.

What I'm looking for (right now) is a compact 9mm on a budget. I don't want a _cheap_ pistol, but I want an _inexpensive_ pistol if that makes any sense. I'm not opposed to buying used and would like to have about $300 or less invested. I have been looking at the Kel-Tec Pf9. I like the Glock 19, but it is out of my price range at this point in time. My brother has had several Taurus' and seems to like them. Basically what I'm looking for is suggestions to look at and shoot. thanks for any help.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Do you qualify for Glock's discount program? I do and my G19 was $398 and came with 3 mags. It's worth researching. Good luck.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd opt for a Bersa HC9 over a Taurus of the "inexpensive" guns they are pretty darn good and have a decent reputation.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

If you are true to your conviction and don't want a cheap gun nbut rater and inexpensive one then the Kel-Tec in my opinion should not be on your list. It is inexpensive but it is also cheap. 

As mentioned the Bersa makes a good gun. It is pretty hard to stay below the 300 mark new or even used anymore. If you are willing to save a little longer and spend an extra hindred you will se many new and good options. Rugers new LC9, Kahr CW9, Bersa UH9, EAA Compact 9, SR9C, Taurus PT series, The Stogear Cougar is close to $400 to name a few. Don't buy the Kel Tec if you actually intend to enjoy shooting your gun.

Good luck be safe and have fun.

RCG


----------



## runnerC2 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm not sure if I qualify or how to go about checking on that. I will definitely check out the Bersa. I shot a Kel-Tec P11 that my brother has and didn't think it was too bad, but I don't shoot much so I can't really compare it.


----------



## 12ptdroptine (Feb 20, 2011)

there are a thousand different gun's and a thousand reasons to buy them or not to buy them. If you are doing your home work then do it well and dont get in a hurry. Put your hands on as many gun's as you can. In ALL price range's. But do not pick your next gun out by price alone...
Drop


----------



## gschnarr (Jan 26, 2009)

Going to mention the Bersa again. They are a very reliable, accurate, easy to shoot and are a very good value with a lifetime warrentee that means something. One of the things that you should do if possible is to find one and shoot it. Around many cities, there are ranges that will rent different pistols so you can try them. You need to feel comfortable with your choice.

With 6 children, price is very important along with quality, not high cost. You may get the suggestion of just save up and extra $ and get the ______. I don't know about you, but when I have a budget it is the budget. Bersa,keltec and ruger have good reviews with reasonable prices. Personally, I have found the Bersas to be the best for me. Both my wife and I carry bersas. 

As far a caliber, I would suggest a 9mm. The ammunition is relatively inexpensive which will allow you to get more practice. For carry there are a number of very effective defensive rounds. Caliber wars in my estimation are exercises in futility. Having worked in a level one trauma hospital in a large city for many years, they, 32 cal-45 cal, will all work and work well if you do your part. They will all fail and fail badly if you don't--practice. 

Don't stress, just try out a number and have fun. Chose what you want not what some forum guru tells you is the end all of handguns.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

recoilguy said:


> If you are true to your conviction and don't want a cheap gun nbut rater and inexpensive one then the Kel-Tec in my opinion should not be on your list. It is inexpensive but it is also cheap...
> 
> RCG


The early production of the Kel-tec was plagued by weapons that jambed. But those issues have all been resolved. Reviews on this gun have been positive lately. There is a Kel-tec specific website & forum and the threads that I read indicated that the weapon is perfectly reliable in its current iteration.

It is a very small gun with a service sized round and it can be a handful. In that point I would agree that this is not a perfect gun for a novice.

I think the Glock is about as near to revolver reliability as you can currently get from a semi-automatic pistol. It certainly has the pedigree for that claim. Another that could easily make that claim is the Beretta (service pistol, but a bit large for concealed carry).

The Glock 23 and the Glock 27 are easily concealed. The 9mm versions feel almost recoil-free to me--certainly an easy to manage recoil. The .40 caliber seems mild also in the mid-sized Glock.

I've made this point before: I believe that a revolver makes the most sense for a beginner. They are simple to load and to clean. They are simple to "make safe", and there are no safeties to deal with. The long double action trigger will provide training for DAO pistols that are available. And nothing is more reliable than a revolver for going bang every time you pull the trigger.


----------



## boss1476 (Apr 12, 2011)

I would recomend looking at as many guns as you can before makeing a purchase. The Ruger 
p95 d-cock is a great 9mm for the money. Some what large for concealed carry but very dependable for the money.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

My vote would go to a Bersa. I have everything from S&W, Ruger, even a Kimber and the best "bang" for the buck (pun intended) has to go with my Bersas. I have both the Thunder 380 and the Thunder 22 and will tell you first hand that I would be surprised if you were disdappointed with any Bersa. I am not one to support one brand over the other or get caught up in the "flavor of the month" scene. I just speak my mind and tell it like I shoot it.

MO:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

There are gunshops and shooting ranges which will rent many different guns that they keep in stock to you, to try some ammunition through.
Try as many different guns as you can. _Choose the one gun that fits your hand best_, and that doesn't malfunction. Accuracy is not a deciding factor, because any pistol you choose will intrinsically shoot better than you do.

If you want an inexpensive pistol, carefully buy a _used_ one. That will give you the most "bang for your buck."
If you can, get a return guarantee, and then immediately take it to a separate, independent gunsmith for evaluation. If the gunsmith nixes it, return it to the store against the purchase of another used gun from their stock.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have the 9mm Ruger SR9c, great carry and never a fail. Mine was 415 plus tax.

Under 300? Well the High Point C9 is under 200....

I love my SR9c!!!


----------



## adjohns3 (May 21, 2010)

runnerC2 said:


> New guy to this forum. I have experience with long guns and bows, and a little with pistols but I'm still an amateur. I want to buy my first pistol and am having trouble processing everything. I have searched this forum and have found a LOT of information so far. This will be my only pistol for awhile and will be used as a concealed carry gun as well as target shooting. Easily concealable but not too small to shoot comfortably.
> 
> What I'm looking for (right now) is a compact 9mm on a budget. I don't want a _cheap_ pistol, but I want an _inexpensive_ pistol if that makes any sense. I'm not opposed to buying used and would like to have about $300 or less invested. I have been looking at the Kel-Tec Pf9. I like the Glock 19, but it is out of my price range at this point in time. My brother has had several Taurus' and seems to like them. Basically what I'm looking for is suggestions to look at and shoot. thanks for any help.


I prof ANOTHER VOTE for BERSA...I have two...the 9mm compact model has 2 13 shot mags and is a great accurate shooter. Ammo (9MM) is a lot cheaper than .380 and easier to find.
I think BERSA is among the best bargins in all of gun world today.
Go to ranges, look at different models, SHOOT THEM...see what you like...BEFORE YOU BUY.

Good luck with your search.
Shoot safely.


----------



## tommy62 (Mar 15, 2011)

The Kel Tec is a good gun for a CCW or BUG. Like others have said they are a PITA to shoot. You need to go to the KTOG forum and look at the fluff and buff if you are considering one. I never had a problem with mine but I gave it some attention right out of the box. 
I prefer the Ruger SR9c. $369 at GT distributors. I bought mine there and love it.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

A G19 with fixed sights is $459 new (here). It fits the bill perfectly for your requirements; good for CCW, good for range work and plinking. You can even convert it to fire .22 LR and shoot REALLY cheap, then convert back and shoot 9mm again while at the range.

For versatility, ease of maintenance, part availability, and cost, you can't beat a G19.


----------

